# Seiko Selfdater (sealion Nm44)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely little watch this (bought from Roy if I remember rightly), with a phenomenal shiny grey dial (which I've completely failed to capture in the photo







). It works well and keeps good time but it takes quite a long time to get running reliably after it's been left to run down. It's perfectly circular because the crown is completely recessed at the 3 position. The movement is a 6205 and I think it dates from June 1965. the back is worn and the markings (including an engraved Sealion







) are very faint. It's one of my favourites


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've got one too Paul, time keeping is terrible though needs a service really. I've got an awful picture of it on my site, must get some more work done on the site last time I looked on there I had 400 odd on the counter now it's over 550!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cracking looking watch that one Paul,never owned one of those


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

What's the point Alex you'd only sell it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Most probably,but I would have owned one


----------

